# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje - Prodaja pelena, majica i ostalih rodinih artikala >  prodaja majica i pelena u cetvrtak 13.3.2008.

## ivarica

kako spremamo stvari iz rode za rasprodaju, u cetvrtak nece biti prodaje pelena i majica u rodi u canicevoj

sve cete moci kupiti u subotu na velesajmu u paviljonu 7a od 9 do 13 sati na rodinom prodajnom standu

majice kratkih i dugih rukava, majice za odrasle, pelene i ulosci za pelene, ako budemo vrijedne stavit cemo i slike   :Smile:

----------


## mama_mia22

a kad će biti rasprodaja?? 15? isto na velesajmu?? mi bi došli. ako će vam faliti volontera, javite mi pa mogu možda i ja uskočiti.

----------


## ivarica

da, 15.3. ma velesajmu, paviljon 7a od 9 do 13h

ima na forumu, pdf rasprodaja - raspored volontera pa vidi kad mozes i zapisi se  :D

----------


## mama_mia22

ups. tek sad skužila. malo sam slijepa, ne zameri.  :Embarassed:

----------


## bucka

ako sam dobro skuzila (pita me frendica) Rodinih marama nece biti na rasprodaji??

----------


## ivarica

hoce

----------


## ivarica

moram se skulirat, moram pocet PRODAVAT te marame kakve god jesu

 :Grin:

----------


## bucka

covjece, koji brzi odgovor!!  :shock:

 thanx!  :Smile:

----------

